# Why SHOULDN'T I buy a GS-R



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I have a 98 200SX SE ga16. I have done some mods and it is still slow. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the car. But now I am thinking of buying a used low milege Integra GS-R because: 
A) I have always liked the car 
B) I want something that is fast stock 
C) I can't find a Nissan that I like and is as fast for the money
D) I have heard many good things about Honda besides what you guys say on this forum 
E) aftermarket support is superior
F) I finally decided that I don't care what everyone else has, I want what I like regardless of the fact that everyone else has one.
G) I also finally decided that I cannot afford to take the chance that the Hotshot turbo kit is going to blow my engine, and I don't know quite enough about engine's to maintain such a delicate setup
H)The GS-R is a nice car no matter what some of you are going to say. Honda's are good cars. I love Nissan and for god sakes you know I've tried everything including forming a petition to Nissan of North America begging them for something nice and I don't want to hear about the new 300ZX (where's the trunk. It's fugly) and the same go's for the Altima. I'd love to have the G20 (P11) but once again I'm stuck with a very underpowered car that I don't want to have to be tempted to turbocharge. I would love a Maxima but I just can't afford one
So.....
I am asking you why I shouldn't buy a GS-R. Please give me only EDUCATED responses please. I don't want to hear rice or anything besides factual reasons. I'm sorry it was so long but I had to explain exactly where I was coming from so you guys don't all tell me to turbocharge my 200SX.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

the GSR is a very nice car... it has a great body shape, VTEC sounds so beautiful and i think it "feels" better than an RSX. the only thing about newer hondas, is that their air sensors dont compensate for added air, when you add basic bolt-ons like I/H/E. so, i think thats one of the reasons why bolt-ons dont respond as well on the hondas as they do on our cars. i was gonna get an integra, but it was too expensive. oh yeah, and hondas are a lot heavier than nissans. 200sx=2400 lbs. a civic=2700 lbs. i think the integ is slightly more than that. and the s2000 weighs more than 3000!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

thanks for you comments vivid. nice info on the weight, I never knew that. I really think that the GS-R would be better for a twisty track with the independant suspension compared to my 200SX with the axle out back too. I want to build the GS-R into a tight little track car, of course daily driver though.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *I want to build the GS-R into a tight little track car, of course daily driver though. *


That is where honda shines. They have so many suspension products available its not even funny. I myself made a '91 civic 4 door pull lateral 1g with somewhat minor suspension mods. That is why I love hondas. Thats basically the only reason actually. As long as you stay in the twisties, and in your power band, knowing your shift points, like you know your own phone number, you are pretty much untouchable as far as auto crossing and what not. Power isn't everything unfortunately. If you got the skill, and the know how, a honda is a great track car to have. All I can say, is when you start building up on suspension, watch out for oversteer. Its a bitch sometimes. I had alot of that.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks opium. I really am considering the Ac and it's nice to know it'll be worthy. That means more than words coming from someone with BB DET.

1G DAMN!!!!!!! amazing.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah I did the 1g in my old ride coming off of the freeway, not realizing how fast I was going until it was too late. It was a sloping left handed turn about 70mph through the intersection. The tires only screeched a little bit, and everything from the left side of the car flew and hit the right side of the car hard as hell, and my ass and back were practically out of my seat. 

My recomendations for a good suspension set up for an integra would be Integra Type R rear sway bar. KYB 5way adjustable shocks, Eibach springs, Energy suspension polyurethane bushings all the way around, suspension techinques front sway bar, Z10 radius arms, and the most important part some sticky 205 or 195/50R 15 tires. My recomendation for a good streetable tire, with tons of stick are Yokohama A032R's. I think they only had a tread wear of like 60 though, so they'll go quick, but be worth every penny. That set up should net you 1g depending on how aggressive you drive.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

GSR's are great cars. I guess the biggest complaint I have against them is how expensive it is to replace the motors. Blow a SR20 and you're out 400-500 bucks. Something to think about if you're looking to go turbo. SR20's can take boost a lot easier than an unprep'd B-series block can. That's one of the things I love about SR's is that they're a closed deck design.

The down side of the SR is that NA hasn't been developed nearly as much as it has for the B-series motor.

I say learn as much as you can about the b-series motors and then make an informed decision.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey blueboost of course your ga16 is slow, that is what it was built to do. Why not go for a 200sx or a classic se-r. They are just as good as a gsr and are relatively cheap. Plus their are so many diffrent engines and mods you can do. Don't tell me its hard to find one because that is bullshit. I found two in six months and i live in a small town of only 8,000 people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey yosho you ever race your civic and 200sx against each other.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yosho, 
I would almost have to disagree with you on the point about the SR's devolpment. Have you heard of the VE motors? For example: The SR16VE N1 makes just a tad over 200hp NA. I say thats a real developed motor, but its a homologation(sp) special. The new 2.0l VE puts out just a tad over 200hp as well, and its a normal production motor. I also know of a few people with mild mods on VE's that are putting 200+ to the wheels(not at them).


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

300se-r > Yep, here's a post where I commented on it. I've done a lot of back woods/country road testing with both cars. Stock for Stock the Si was faster once I perfected launching it. A friend of mine (who owns a GSR btw) helped me test em. We took both the Si and '96 SE-R out and probably did 20 or so head to head drags against each other (switching cars from time to time). The Classic SE-R is a closer compairison as it doesn't run out of breath quite so easily... but the Si still wins if launched correctly.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6860



PatScottAKA99XE > Yes! The SR20VE is an amazing engine from everythign I've read about it. I'd love to own one someday. What I was getting at though is that there isn't the aftermarket support NA for DE engines and certainly not for the VE yet like there is for Honda B-Series engine. 200whp is a great feat for a NA SR20 VE... but match up a B20block/B16head and you're pretty much there as well. There are some NA daily driven B-series engines in the 220-240+whp range. They're not common but it can be done with Individual Throttle Bodies and a lot of tuning. I don't know of any SR20 engine that's making that much NA.
In fact, I don't know of any ITB's being produced for FWD NA versions of our engine.

Reving to 9k+ is sweet... and addicting.

Again though, you've gotta "pay to play" and for the cost of doing major work to my Si (or any B-series setup) I'd rather dump that money and get a lot more bang for the buck (literally  ) sticking with an SR20 setup. Besides, I like Nissans better than Hondas. They fit me nicer and feel better to me.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

How much HP is the GS-R stock? What about the SE-R? And the b-series Civic SI (not the new hatchback) what is the HP figures for all these? Do you guys know what the 1/4 mile times are for these cars stock?
I am hoping that I won't have to do too much work to the teg once I get it. Yeah I get intake and this and that but I'm not planning on building the engine really. I would like a SE-R, but like I said, I don't want to have to get into turbocharging and sh!t to get good HP figures. I may get a used Type-R and keep it somewhat stock. basic mods if any (intake). I am used to a GA16 as they are the only engine's I've ever owned and drove daily so I feel that even a stock GS-R would be a big increase in power and I would be happy (for a while). I would probably get the JDM front end conversion if I could afford it one day. I really think that looks beaut.

I just finished and recieved an associates in Network Engineering and I don't think that will provide enough money to go crazy on engine work. One day when I am making more money (after more school) I will go with a nice SR20 and build it up with a good turbo setup. It pays to go to school (I hope).


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I believe the GS-R puts out 170 HP at the crank. My friend has a 99 GS-R which I have driven a few times and is a blast to drive. I would definetely get one. I really like the feel of the VTEC. Despite what anyone says Hondas are great cars and can be even better if you improve their peak power and make it broader more useable horsepower. I think all Japanese cars can last way longer than domestic vehicles if treated right. I totally agree with doing what you like. I was going to get a GS-R but my budget was limited. 

To make a long story short, buy a GS-R but still come on the forums. Tuning up imports shouldnt be about what kind of car you have but rather how fast you can go and how good you look while doing it.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Teknokid, you da man.

I will ALWAYS come to nissanforums.com

Even if I did drive a Honda, my heart will always be in a Nissan. (Except when VTEC kicks in LOL)

I WILL eventually build a SR20 up to gloriousness. I just have to get something that kicks you in the pants but stays reliable for the next couple of yrs. And I just don't see getting into my custom setup until I can afford whatever I need and I can to do it right.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Have you spent some time on Honda-Tech.com and other Honda/Acura boards? That might help you make up your mind which Teg you want to buy (GSR or Type-R). Good Luck with it.

I don't know how much this factors into your decision making process... but cost of ownership, insurance, and theft chance are all higher with a GSR or Type-R. That's one of the things I hate about my Si and one of the reasons I like my SE-R's better.

BTW, I see you live in Tampa... so do I.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah yosho I live in brandon. Are you going to HIN and the all Nissan meet before HIN??? we can cruise up there together or something, let me know.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm sure my shit WILL get stolen with my luck. But I can't let that discourage me from enjoying life's little pleasures. I'll have to get all sorts of anti-theft action going on I guess. Good lookin out. And keep that SI safe!


So far I don't feel very much discouragement coming from the Nissan boards. Hmm. That's a real plus. I value ya'll's opinions a lot because you obviously have good taste if your Nissan enthusiasts. 

But you know guys, you really can't go wrong with a Nissan Honda or Toyota really. Their all good cars. It's the performance aspect that we all are really disecting on the forums, no one here really debates that those companies are or aren't good companies. I do though, hear a lot of bad mouthing of Honda on this forum here and there so, I wanted to give everyone a chance to detail some reasons why I shouldn't get the Ac. Technical reasons that is, not just empty name bashing.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

If you choose to go with a Honda you'll have more options, but I found when I had my Civic vti( si up there) it was hard to be unique or original.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Hondas are great cars. If anybody says they are "junk" then they are grossly misinformed.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

just about everyone i hang out with drives a honda. i also work on a lot of hondas considering i install aftermarket performance parts for a living. if it were my choice i would track down a type r integ hella fast stock . here is a friends teggy gsr http://members.cardomain.com/vizionsgsr my boy is crazy fast


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice ride. I'm not too fond of the rear bumper and the stickers, and fire extinguisher, but hey, its got "GO" power, so I guess he can paint it rainbow colors, and it would still be okay.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Id get it if I were you

Team-Integra 

Thats everything you need. Ive been a member with them for over a year. And as you have said, aftermarket support is 200sx/sentra ³º 



(PS, QUOTE: 
"I don't want to hear about the new 300ZX"- 
are they re-introducing the 300zx or are you talking about the 350z?)


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *yeah yosho I live in brandon. Are you going to HIN and the all Nissan meet before HIN??? we can cruise up there together or something, let me know. *



Nope, hadn't planned to... when/where is it? I've never been to a show before. Just never thought it would by my sort of thing. I'm sure I'll get around to going to one eventually though just to try it out.

BTW, I live in Brandon as well.

If you ever want to meet up, let me know.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

crank hp ratings (i think)
200sx se=115hp ga16de
se-R=135hp sr20de
99-00 civic si=160hp b16a2
gsr=168hp b18c\

if you can get the typeR, get it! it is always regarded as the BEST FWD car money can buy. 190hp, lsd, great suspension tuning, and they look awesome.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

You guys are so great, thanks for all of the positive support and the great knowlege!!! I apprectiate the link to the integra forum, that will be nice when I get the car. I love that Integra that nstalr posted for us, beautiful. THanks so much for the HP figures on the cars I asked for, that sure says a lot doesn't it!!! DAMN!!!! I know It will be hard to be original that's for sure. I think I can do it. I plan on keeping it clean and I would love to get the type-R and just do the JDM front end and a little intake or whatever. Not much needed for that baby ya know. I can't say that I'd be dissapointed with a GS-R though. I'm not rich and I don't want to bite off more than I can chew. We shall see in the next couple of months.

I was reading in Men's Health magazine and I almost lost my lunch: The #1 most stolen car in the U.S. is...

you guessed it, Acura Integra.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Yosho, Hot Import Nights is this saturday coming. October 19th. we have an all nissan meet at 1PM beforehand in the area then we were all going to cruise to HIN. It's in orlando. You should come. YOu get to see SKYLINE's and who knows what else.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Damn, too bad... I'm busy this weekend, otherwise I'd go.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Too busy for HIN. THat's rediculous. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------

